# What type ship - Deck



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I caught this ship passing through the Panama Canal Miraflores lock yesterday.

http://webcams.pancanal.com/common/photo/webcam-hd-miraflores.html

I am curious what type cargo this ship carries and what is the purpose of those 
vertical thwart ship ribs on deck?

Thank you,

Greg Hayden


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

hi greg, looks like a product tanker, the "thwartships ribs" are the deck beams placed overdeck instead of under deck which along with side tanks/ void spaces, give a tank without any inside obstructions, so easier to clean and maintain.(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like an oil tanker Greg, but no idea what those ribs are for, unless it's just strengthening.

John T.

PS Joe just beat me to it, Greg - he's got your answer. It's a bit of an ugly set up though.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Greg 

Its a product tanker/ Class 3 chemical tanker. Better than reasonable chance it was built in Hyundai Mipo yard in Ulsan South Korea (though they tend to come with stern free fall lifeboats). They come in two 'handy' sizes - 37,000 and 45,000 DWT. 

The transverse structure are indeed Transverse webs and, though they are not really seen, the 'longies' are external as well meaning the tank is plain with no internal structures so cleaning is effective, more cargo is carried and there is less chance of contamination between cargoes. Assuming it is a Mipo vessel it will have submerged hydraulic pumps (Framo) which can be extended to a bowthruster as well. Fully coated tanks and cargo heating is stainless. They also come in an ice class version which has an ugly 'barge' bow on it 

There have been some structural problems with them getting cracks and the fabric maintanaince of the external deck is very substantial to keep them in good condition - not to mention the deck is a complete bugger to move around on. 

Overall though - nice ships, very versatile


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I wonder what stresses are caused when she takes heavy green water over the decks?


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

could the ribs be used for deck cargo of some sort? just a thought. john


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

They were initialy designed to carry more cargo as well


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> could the ribs be used for deck cargo of some sort? just a thought. john



Nah - they are purely tankers - just a bit 'inside out' (Thumb)


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,

External tank framing.

A lot easier to clean the tanks with tank cleaning machines as the internal surface of the tank has no blind spots.

Less clingage of cargos like palm oil, molasses etc.

And finally its inception was probably due to having full stainless tanks, some of which had corrugated bulkheads, with external framing the frames can be of coated steel, saving on costs of the stainless. Also applies to coated tanks, less surface area to coat and easy application.

While it retains water in heavy seas, I often saw it as a benefit if there was a hydraulic leak the area could easily be isolated by plugging the drain holes from area while the leak was repaired and the oil cleaned up. Rather than spreading across the whole of the deck, and with mild steel pipes and 120 Bar of hydraulic oil used in the early days and often under water, leaks could be a regular event. 

But many a bruised shin from trying to walk across them! 

Ian

PS I have always wanted to go and sit in the restaurant on the Pacific end of the locks and raise a glass to the poor guys who have just spent a day in transit.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Landi said:


> But many a bruised shin from trying to walk across them!


Your not joking there - you usually ended up doing this sort Max Wall type strut(Jester)


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Job and Knock - Chip and Paint. (EEK)[=P]


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought perhaps they sometimes carried some kind of deck cargo or that they are structural hung from the top instead of supporting from below. I am glad I asked I have seen quite of few of these ships passing Panama. 

I recall seeing a picture of air craft being loaded on a tank ship deck for transport during WW2.

I sailed a half dozen tankers T2 and T3 both original and Jumbo-ized. I can see where this deck must be hard to work. 

I suspect today there are not a couple people swinging hand wheels on deck when working cargo? Rather valving controlled remotely from a control room?

Thank you all,

Greg Hayden


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

kewl dude said:


> I thought perhaps they sometimes carried some kind of deck cargo or that they are structural hung from the top instead of supporting from below. I am glad I asked I have seen quite of few of these ships passing Panama.
> 
> I recall seeing a picture of air craft being loaded on a tank ship deck for transport during WW2.
> 
> ...


They have been a very popular and successful class of vessel you see them all over the place. But they are neither designed to nor do they carry deck cargo.

Yup - nice comfy control room with remote control hydraulic valves. You should take a wee look at the Framo pumping system - very nice


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

kewl dude said:


> I recall seeing a picture of air craft being loaded on a tank ship deck for transport during WW2.


Being transported or for defence?


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Inside out Tanker, usually double hull, leaving smooth uncluttered, except for heating coils, tanks. Ideal for, "Shadow Hunters", as theris little or No ROB sludge in this type of tanker.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: aircraft on tankers -- being transported as deck cargo on loaded tankers from the USA west coast to the Asian Theater during WW2.

Thanx,

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I found the picture I had seen of aircraft as deck cargo. 

Looking at the ship now I am not sure if it is a tanker or not?

Greg Hayden


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

I am no expert on older tankers, but with a central raised "catwalk" it looks like a tanker to me.

Ian


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

*Tankers*



Landi said:


> I am no expert on older tankers, but with a central raised "catwalk" it looks like a tanker to me.
> 
> Ian


I was on a Shell Tanker 1944 and we regularly carried Aircraft on deck
wings. The wings were crated. Voyage was US Ports to UK
Ivor


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

The aircraft appear to be P38's with the wings removed?

Yes the catwalk may indicate a tanker but what are all those different shape and size thingee's? 

Three of these seem to be mounted atop an old fashioned sky light adjacent to the catwalk?

Greg Hayden


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

kewl dude said:


> The aircraft appear to be P38's with the wings removed?
> 
> Yes the catwalk may indicate a tanker but what are all those different shape and size thingee's?
> 
> ...


They could be some sort of ventilators, maybe that structure is the top of the pump room.

Cheers Frank(Thumb)


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Agree with Frank, the taller pipe with the rounded head is probably a pump room vent, it could even be the rear of a movable cowl type vent, the inverted cone by the catwalk is probably a pump room vent fan and the three mushroom type vents forward of the fan could be tank pressure relief valves. Is the ship a US navy tanker/supply ship?

I guess its a little like the Atlantic Conveyor looked on her way down to the Falklands.

Ian.


----------

